# OB Shine Juice



## Bobostro61 (Nov 28, 2015)

I'm sure many of you have seen Captain Eddy's OB Shine Juice.  The recipe I believe calls for 1/3 denatured Alcohol, 1/3 boiled linseed oil, and 1/3 Shellac.  If I was to use flake shellac instead of the liquid, how much of the flake would be needed for 2 oz. denatured, 2 oz. boiled linseed?  If I remember, the flake can be dissolved in the denatured alcohol.

Thanks,


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 28, 2015)

Bobostro61 said:


> I'm sure many of you have seen Captain Eddy's OB Shine Juice.  The recipe I believe calls for 1/3 denatured Alcohol, 1/3 boiled linseed oil, and 1/3 Shellac.  If I was to use flake shellac instead of the liquid, how much of the flake would be needed for 2 oz. denatured, 2 oz. boiled linseed?  If I remember, the flake can be dissolved in the denatured alcohol.
> 
> Thanks,





Jeff Jewitt one of the best



Mixing Shellac - Fine Woodworking Article


----------



## Jgrden (Dec 1, 2015)

Hmmmmm, I am looking for a finish to antler or wood that gives a nice shine. This is new. Would you apply it the same way as BLO and Cyanoacrylic? Getting tired of the BLO/
superglue application. Need a glossy shine with depth.


----------



## KenV (Dec 1, 2015)

Bob

Conventional shellac is a 2 pound cut.   That means two pounds of shellac flakes mixed in a gallon of high purity alcohol.   I usually dilute to a 1 pound cut by mixing equal parts of 2 pound cut with a high purity alcohol.

You can do the math for smaller quantities, but a pint of alcohol is about the smallest quantity practical.

High purity alcohol does not come from a big box store.  Some sold there is up to 35 percent water.  Head to a paint store, ask about water content and expect to pay more.   The serious shellac mixers use everclear from the liquor store.

Water and shellac do not play well together.


----------

